# Could rain damage my dish/LNB?



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have had my HD pic breaking up every so often since last tues after a major rainstorm, just coming down very hard and have had a tech out that was worthless that said everythign looked good to him, said he tightened the cables on the dish, thought that might be it.

As soon as he left it kept doing it of course, I ask could the rain/moisture have damaged the actual dish/LNB(one of the 5!)?

Driving me crazy, i know it's not the box, i've swapped that out, it just seems the signal is not getting thru as it once did less than a week ago, i had perfect D* a week ago, now it's stressing me out to no end

Do dishes actually go bad? Seems the are just a big piece of metal, how could rain affect it?


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

If I had to make a guess I would think moisture got into one of the connectors either at the dish or multiswitch or grounding block coming into your house. Easiest way to check is to unhook one and see if it's wet inside or otherwise looks corroded. Someone else may have a more technical or complete answer for you but that is where I would start.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The dish doesn't typically go bad, but an LNB can get water inside if the cover is cracked or loose. Or storm winds can push the dish out of alignment (or the mast out of plumb.)

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

would i still be getting 90's in signal if the LNB has gone bad or mast lost it's plumb?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> The dish doesn't typically go bad, but an LNB can get water inside if the cover is cracked or loose. Or storm winds can push the dish out of alignment (or the mast out of plumb.)


Another possibility is something that used to happen here. We used to have a dish which acted similar to what the OP described... but it was when we would get moisture in the RG6 connectors.

A quick fix for us would be to get a Q-tip, dip it in some rubbing alcohol... swab inside the connector... leave it out to dry for a few minutes (10-15 if you want to be safe), plug it back in and you're ready to go.

We had this quite a bit until we moved to a Phase III which I installed at a different location. I was also smart enough to put some electrical tape around where the connector meets the outer layer. You could even wrap it around the connector after it's plugged in to the LNB/Multi-Switch.

While it shouldn't be an issue with compression ends as it was in the old days, it's possible the installer did a shoddy compression job and water is getting in there.

~Alan


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

teebeebee1 said:


> would i still be getting 90's in signal if the LNB has gone bad or mast lost it's plumb?


not likely, not often at least.  I was unaware of the signal in the 90s part.

That confuses the issue for the moment.

Are the cables secure so they aren't blowing? Do the signals remain steady or do they bounce a bit.

How about a tree limb? Could one be dancing in the way now?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I don't think the OP necessarily was implying that he had signals in the 90's _while this was occurring_. This is the second case of this reported lately, and it's still being analyzed.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

It might have nothing to do with the rain. A tuner going bad or something at the same time.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

teebeebee1 said:


> I have had my HD pic breaking up every so often since last tues after a major rainstorm, just coming down very hard and have had a tech out that was worthless that said everythign looked good to him, said he tightened the cables on the dish, thought that might be it.
> 
> As soon as he left it kept doing it of course, I ask could the rain/moisture have damaged the actual dish/LNB(one of the 5!)?
> 
> ...


YES! when doing 3lnb upgrades, I'd often find 10 year old hughes or sony dishes that were in some way rusted slightly or whose LNB coverings were near-crumbling from UV and temperature.

So, you can expect your dish to start rusting out and your LNBs to be chalky and crumbly in a mere 10 years!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

What satellite is the signal in the 90's 101 or 103/99 ?


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks for all the info guys, I do have one cable coming over the building that has gotten loose and may be swinging when windy, would the cable swinging like that affect the signal inside?? I guess it could be pulling the dish every time it swings, makes sense.

I get a very steady nonbouncing 90+ signal on almost all the transponders on all the diff dishes including the new 103(b) so signal obviously isnt' the issue, it has to be some stupid thing that once easily fixed will solve it I swear.

When i get back in town I'll have to take a look at it on the roof of my apt building, just have to get the ladder from the super again and promise him i won't fall off the roof!


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

teebeebee1 said:


> ....Do dishes actually go bad? Seems the are just a big piece of metal, how could rain affect it?


It has been reported elsewhere that cracks in the plastic cover on the LNB can allow water to accumulate inside and cause this problem, so while you're up there, check for cracks. Also, please report the brand of your LNB.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> It has been reported elsewhere that cracks in the plastic cover on the LNB can allow water to accumulate inside and cause this problem, so while you're up there, check for cracks. Also, please report the brand of your LNB.


Where are the manufacturer labels located on the LNB.

bob


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

azarby said:


> Where are the manufacturer labels located on the LNB.
> 
> bob


Right on the actual LNB assembly on a label just below the feed horns and right above the arm joint.


----------

